# Help! cat bite?



## Sticky (Dec 25, 2012)

I found one of my adult membranacea females on the floor. She has wounds on her back and one eye has been punctured. I bieleve my cat Bo must have bitten her. There is nothing else that could hurt her like this.

I can tell she is in pain. What can I do? Has anyone experianced this? Any advise is very welcome.


----------



## deborato (Dec 25, 2012)

Can she still function normally? Otherwise crush between two things. (Fastest death)


----------



## Sticky (Dec 25, 2012)

She can walk and I was able to get her to drink water and eat alittle honey. Her limbs are not broken.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree. If she cannot function properly euthanasia is an option. I've had mantids with less severe injuries not make it. You can always care for it and hand feed. That takes a lot of time and you have to consider if the mantis is happy and comfortable living that way.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 25, 2012)

Sticky said:


> She can walk and I was able to get her to drink water and eat alittle honey. Her limbs are not broken.


Sounds like she may make it. How bad is her eye?


----------



## agent A (Dec 25, 2012)

Kill the cat :devil: 

U can probably seal the wounds with a liquid bandage and then hydrate her well


----------



## Sticky (Dec 25, 2012)

I will wait til tomorrow and see how she is. If she still seems in pain and there is no hope I will euthinize. Poor girl.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 25, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Sounds like she may make it. How bad is her eye?


It is open on the side. Will put honey on it now. There is a flap sticking out but not much of one. I hope she makes it and bacteria from Bo's mouth does not cause trouble.


----------



## Danny. (Dec 25, 2012)

Sounds bad ...


----------



## Sticky (Dec 25, 2012)

I never heard of using a liquid bandage on a mantis. There's another problem.... I put ho wy on it and she tried to wipe it off with her arm. The spikes on her arm get caught in the piece of eye and she ends up pulling it out or her arm gets stuck.

She bated the honey on her wounds so I don't think a liquid bandage would help, she would attack it and hurt herself more. She is calmer in her net cage now.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't mean to be the bearer of bad news, but usually any mantis with puncture wounds like that won't survive....


----------



## deborato (Dec 25, 2012)

Indeed AndrewNisip! If she is adult. The wound will not heal (only when she molt a wound can heal) en will be infected and kill her probably...


----------



## deborato (Dec 25, 2012)

And I don't think hunny is good for healing.... Sorry to say but I know she will not make it :mellow:


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Dec 25, 2012)

If the wounds on her back are punctures into her main body cavity, those would be the ones that do her in.

I'm not so sure about the eye injury.

I've seen mantises with old eye injuries (though still from after they turned adult) out in the wild and they looked like they toughed it out. Mantises don't exactly feel pain the same way we do, though that's not to say they don't feel pain at all.

I also came across a mantis that looked like she had been through a fight with a bird. Wings were messed up, leg was missing, eye injury on one side, and her abdomen had a black protrusion that I didn't dare touch. She was very prone to doing a threat pose, but she was there week after week. I'd have brought her in if I had found her in the days leading to Hurricane Sandy but I couldn't find her then.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 26, 2012)

She is worse this morning. Very slow and the wound on her back has turned black. I will feed her some honey and talk to her for awhile then put her in the freezer.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Sticky (Dec 26, 2012)

She laid an ooth afew days ago. I would like to find a home for it. Her sister is going to make hers soon.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2012)

Personally I'd just put it in the freezer for about 20 mins or so. Next I would ensure my cats couldn't get my mantids.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 26, 2012)

It was a freak accident. I will keep him away from the tree from now on. Yes she is in the freezer now. I think she fell and landed on him.

He is the most boring cat on earth. He would not go looking g for her. I cant get him to play with anything so he did not play with her. She had just the wounds no damage she would have if he had played with her. He just reacted then stopped.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry that happened to your mantids. Things like that can totally happen in the mantid keeping world, and you'll know now to keep your cat away from her. I've killed so many mantids through carelessness or accidents it's really sad


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 27, 2012)

your doing the right thing.


----------



## ChicaGorgous (Jan 22, 2013)

Please don't be mad at the cat. I know it was the cat and all. But I'm a cat lover too and they can be reckless. P.S. Sorry about your Mantis.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 23, 2013)

Bo only chomped once then stopped. There is nothing to be mad about there. He is a good cat, has no interest in playing with my bugs! Strange cat. Does not play at all.


----------

